# cage liners or bedding and heating



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i just got my hedgie bessie 3 days ago.every time i hold her bedding gets everywhere!i have her on carefresh bedding and i was curious about an alternative because everything i use get stuck to her quills! how are cage liners/ do they work good? i need a heat source for her and dont know what to use. thanks,lauren


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I would say the majority of this board favors liners, myself included. There are many benefits liners have over other types of bedding aside from the mess, they don't create dust and it's easy to see what going on with your hedgehog (any abnormalities in body functions can be noted right away) and they are so easy. 

What type pf cage do you use? This will help determine the appropriate heat source.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I used substrate litters when I first got into hedgehogs and changed to a liner type once I heard others using them and haven’t regretted a single moment that I switched.
Substrates often are dusty and can cause respiratory problems; some have been found to harbor mites, wood chips and splinters can get stuck in sensitive areas (including eyes and mouths); NO SUBSTRATE ON THE FLOOR the a liner(major plus!). Liners are washable and reusable and you can detect blood and other problem on a light colored liner much faster than in bedding (think bloody urine).

Major draw backs of liners: Some hedgehogs will crawl under them. Given time some hedgehogs stop this behavior, others will continue. 

As for a heat source, I use a space heater to keep the room the hedgehogs are in warm.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

heres the link of the cage i use for her http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753290 this is the exact one i have the extra large one.


----------



## dribean (Nov 11, 2008)

I use bedding for my hedgie which is practically the same thing as Carefresh but it's called Yesterday's Newspaper. It's just another brand, the only difference I've seen between them, though, is that Yesterday's Newspaper brand comes in pelleted form. It seems to work really well AND no sticking to quills =D


----------

